# New TT project - Update -



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello Guys,
Just found this forum and i must say it looks great, We are looking at the possibiltys of Using/Building a TT for our 07 demo car as i cant help but notice the amount of modified ones appearing in europe over the last few years at shows we have been to.

So im looking for any pictures you guys have of modified TT's to give us some insperation.

Im liking this one alot as its the kind of style we like to build our cars..










Thanks Darren.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome what type of company are you :?:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome what type of company are you :?:


I own/run a company called G-werks


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice car 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

vfunk said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome what type of company are you :?:
> ...


unfortunate name! :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Wak said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


      

No it cant be :?


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Wak said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Thankyou for the Welcome to your forum.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

to explain Wak's reply, there was a chap who went by the forum name of g-works who made himself very unpopular round here.

welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> to explain Wak's reply, there was a chap who went by the forum name of g-works who made himself very unpopular round here.
> 
> welcome to the forum BTW


Right ok.. I can assure you guys that wasn't me or anyone to do with me. Im very new to TT's (so new i dont even have one yet). But will soon i hope.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

vfunk said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > to explain Wak's reply, there was a chap who went by the forum name of g-works who made himself very unpopular round here.
> ...


Where are you based ??


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

davidg said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > CamV6 said:
> ...


Littlehampton, West Sussex.

just used your search and it seems the guys name was even Darren too.. DO you know what his log in name on edition38 was as i would like to know if we have come across this guy before.
www.g-werks.com if you have a look here on the PVW link there's pictures/feature on our company too.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

vfunk said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > vfunk said:
> ...


yeah, sorry about that, welcome to the forum, Cam has explained, G-works was indeed of questionable character despite gaining trust of many members here he ultimately left a sour taste on the forum.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice article Darren, wish you all the best with your TT project.

Quite a few TT owners down along the South Coast, maybe a meet up at your premises once you are up and running with it?

Good luck.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Hello Mate, You have come to the dark side finally.

Welcome to this forum, although ive seen u about on E38. Seen a few of your cars so i know the standard will be very high, definatly a car ill be looking forward to.

My car was at E38 this year on sunday, i wasnt brave enough for the wet saturday.

Anyway im sure ill speak to you on either forum and good luck with the project.

P.S That TT slamed on S-Class polished looks great. Pet hate but when you slam VAG i hate the rear wheel moving forward, esp with the TT's huge arches. Youll have to do a Jerome trick on it.


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

TTej said:


> Hello Mate, You have come to the dark side finally.
> 
> Welcome to this forum, although ive seen u about on E38. Seen a few of your cars so i know the standard will be very high, definatly a car ill be looking forward to.
> 
> ...


Hi Tej, Yes i had a good look around your car on Ruebans Stand at e38. WHatever next eh Norm's now got a TT and im on the serious hunt too..
I have the rear wheel thing sorted ( did it on a corrado aka Jeroen) a few years ago also.


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Nice article Darren, wish you all the best with your TT project.
> 
> Quite a few TT owners down along the South Coast, maybe a meet up at your premises once you are up and running with it?
> 
> Good luck.


No problems at all. We had an open day with 200+ people so we have room and tea making facilites for as many TT owners who would want to come from the south coast.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

a meet near the south coast sounds cool!!!!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

vfunk said:


>


De-mirrored, de-handled and de-spoilered - lots of effort has been spent on that car.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

vfunk said:


> Norm's now got a TT


I thought he had sold that on....... wouldn't be like him to have a car for only 5 mins..... 

Welcome to the forum Darren! :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

welcome to the forum a very smooooth looking TT there would look forward to a meet as i am only down the road


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

vfunk said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome what type of company are you :?:
> ...


I think you know a friend of mine, Kenny (G60VV). Welcome from another noob


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

ChriSThree said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yes i know Kenny he's a great guy,



> I thought he had sold that on....... wouldn't be like him to have a car for only 5 mins..... Razz


Already ? i was only speaking to him about it the other day ...



> De-mirrored, de-handled and de-spoilered - lots of effort has been spent on that car.


This is exactly how we like to build our cars. This is my current daily which hopfully a TT will shortly be replacing.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

got to loke Monoblocks. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah, sorry about that, welcome to the forum, Cam has explained, G-works was indeed of questionable character despite gaining trust of many members here he ultimately left a sour taste on the forum.[/quote]

so what did this guy do to annoy eveyone then??? :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> yeah, sorry about that, welcome to the forum, Cam has explained, G-works was indeed of questionable character despite gaining trust of many members here he ultimately left a sour taste on the forum.


so what did this guy do to annoy eveyone then??? :roll:[/quote]

He had a very nice very modified TT, which he sold, purportedly to buy a property abroad, to another forum member.

A few weeks later, said forum member was woken in the early hours of the morning by some gentlemen from a finance company repossessing his car because Mr G-Works had neglected to pay off the outstanding finance and done a runner :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, sorry about that, welcome to the forum, Cam has explained, G-works was indeed of questionable character despite gaining trust of many members here he ultimately left a sour taste on the forum.
> ...


He had a very nice very modified TT, which he sold, purportedly to buy a property abroad, to another forum member.

A few weeks later, said forum member was woken in the early hours of the morning by some gentlemen from a finance company repossessing his car because Mr G-Works had neglected to pay off the outstanding finance and done a runner :evil:[/quote]He also removed the tracker from the car before he sold it nut he was did not get away with it thepolice got him in the end


----------



## dazzer1971 (May 24, 2006)

I have sent you a PM


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Are there any issues i should be aware of with the early TT's when looking for a good example ?

Thanks Darren


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

vfunk said:


> Are there any issues i should be aware of with the early TT's when looking for a good example ?
> 
> Thanks Darren


Rear spoiler? Depends how early you go. Coilpacks, MAFs, and ARB bushes.


----------



## Hintzy (May 31, 2006)

Perhaps a name change to G-Spot or G-Point that should get some attention. TT's touch my G every time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ChriSThree said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any issues i should be aware of with the early TT's when looking for a good example ?
> ...


Also Dash pods go wrong they are now replaced free on UK cars but not imports


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Update.. I have now brought a fine example to start work on.. Really wanted one in black but i went to view this one and fell in love. Roll on the next few weeks.



















I will try and keep this thread updated and hope to first show the car at Ultimate Dubs (Telford) in March.

(Fog lights are on all the time when the lights are on, Just the Switch ?)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

See you there i may and pop over to see you soon as i need a quick bit of help changing a manifold if that's ok


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice looking car you have there Darren 8) can't wait to see what you have planned after seeing the Passat!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

118 said:


> nice looking car you have there Darren 8) can't wait to see what you have planned after seeing the Passat!


Let me guess: KW Suspension-CNC Heads-BBS wheels-Powerflex Bushs-H&R-Nology-Schrick-Forge Motorsport and more


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> 118 said:
> 
> 
> > nice looking car you have there Darren 8) can't wait to see what you have planned after seeing the Passat!
> ...


Not quite my friend that would be like ram raiding my shop.. Although Suspension (KW of course) should be sorted by mid-week as will its new wheels (not bbs)


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

vfunk said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > 118 said:
> ...


Well KW for sure...nothing compares there. Personally I think Schmidt makes the best "tuner" wheel, although about $4,000 a set. So you're going to put KW tie bars on also (with OEM bushes)? Please report back as to your impression of those. What's the UK retail price for the KW tie bars???


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

The rear Arms from KW part # 68510061 retail at Â£182.16 + Vat


----------



## R1B TT (Jan 8, 2007)

good to see you on here as well as e38 (im richyb) 
i presume you will also start tuning on the 20vt now then?
still love the G


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice to see a project in progress...get going :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

vfunk said:


> The rear Arms from KW part # 68510061 retail at Â£182.16 + Vat


That's a significant savings over the Forge (132 GBP before VAT). 40% less in fact. The fork end seems to be quite a bit thicker/more solid where the bush goes than the Forge too, which is where the arms fail. I'll definitely be getting the KW.


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Not posted many updates here due to some rather odd emails/pm's regarding the way we modify our cars, but for those that are intrested here's a few from GTI international on sunday where we joined KW suspension for the day..

thanks to Matt Stanton -


































And one of the all time favorites










Interior next.........


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Got any ideas for a matt black/gloss black combo body? I love the clean look but textures work for me as well.

cheers

Rich


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice pics and love the look of the car 8) 8)


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

A few from the hotel in holland...

Interior now for sale if anyones interested Full black leather (like new)


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

fookin awesome Darren, wouldn't change a thing bro.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> fookin awesome Darren, wouldn't change a thing bro.


Have to agree it is one very nice TT! Only thing I'd change is the indicator lens.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vfunk said:


> Not posted many updates here due to some rather odd emails/pm's regarding the way we modify our cars, but for those that are intrested here's a few from GTI international on sunday where we joined KW suspension for the day..
> 
> thanks to Matt Stanton -
> 
> ...


 :? What emails/PMs have you been getting :?: All I can say after seeing your TT at Inters is that the photos look good but the car its self looks 100% better in the metal


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> fookin awesome Darren, wouldn't change a thing bro.


Its too late.. i visited our (James Blunt look-a-like) friend on sunday...


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmm, must be front bumper mods then...

what did you think of the G60 Passat?


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

how did u get the car so low!!

always been a fan of your car, i think smoothing the front bumper recess grille surround, and washerjet covers along with smoked indicators will finish the car off!

great stuff 8)


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

The car runs on KW v1' Coilovers


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

did u have to make any modifications to get it that low? love your TT! if u need another project car then give me a shout!


----------

